# Travel bags



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Looking for recommendations on bags for transporting fly gear on a plane. Any traveling anglers have a preferred option for packing gear for a week, up to 4 rods, reels, lines, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## tntarpon (Jan 4, 2020)

Fishpond Dakota rod/reel bag.


----------



## dgarland10 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have the Fishpond Grand Teton rolling bag and really like. Holds plenty of gear and stows rods very nicely


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

tailwalk said:


> Looking for recommendations on bags for transporting fly gear on a plane. Any traveling anglers have a preferred option for packing gear for a week, up to 4 rods, reels, lines, etc.? Thanks!


I have had and used Fishpond Dakota and the Orvis Carry-All. Both worked great. Be sure to verify the length of your rods broken down to make sure they fit into the bag you choose. There are different length options from different manufacturers 
Mike


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

My go to :


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Depends on where you are going. For example we have done Belize with DIY so I will carry a soft cooler with reels in it and a rod tube that will hold 4 rods. If not doing DIY and no needing a cooler I just put the reels in a backpack and rods in a tube. Sage makes a few sizes. I always carry on rods and reels and then check my clothes and most other misc stuff.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Man, I have tons of bags. All have trade offs. I have big Fishpond rolling bag with bottom storage - heavy. Have a Sage 6 rod tube, but it doesn't hold reels. So I'd stuff those in my carry on. I have metal cases for rods, but again, no reel space and those raise some eyebrows in different countries.

I recently got the Orvis carry on where you can store 6 rods with enough space for reels and other gear. It is good, but heavy, But it is the most configurable one I've seen out there. I now split essentials in carry ons and back ups in my checked bags. If going to South America - you can go into without issue, but coming back they don't like gear in carry ons, especially flies.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

On short trips I'll pack my Simms double rod tube. It holds 2 rods with reels attached and easily fits in the overhead carry on spot. I've actually put 4 rods in before with no reels but they were little trout stream rods. I just put the reels in my actual carry on bag.
For bigger and longer trips, I have a Simms Bounty Hunter rod vault bag. It holds 4 rods and tube or about 8 in the rod socks. The reel storage area is padded and adjustable. I've actually had 7 rods and reels packed in it a long with misc leaders, tippets, etc. It has removeable back pack straps and carry strap. It is a hard case carry on size luggage.
I don't think either are sold by Simms anymore but they show up on the buy/sell/trade listings every now and then.
The new Simms GTS travel system is pretty sweet. Stackable, modular and has rollers.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks everybody, good suggestions to check out so far! Keep em coming


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a Loomis carry on with a bottom section for booties and gear with two rod holders. Fantastic. Won it in a magazine contest. I don't think they make this exact model anymore but they do make one similar.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I have mine on DB Dunn carrying cases and a Sage one. They are okay but your bigger reels like Gulfstream or Pacific do not fit well or at all in the cases. Orvis had a nice case on closeout over Christmas that I bought for a Christmas gift to myself from the kids. 

When I'm traveling with my wife she takes spinning rods and we either use the Bazooka travel case or the St Croix rod tubes.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is the Orvis bag I mentioned:









Orvis Carry-It-All


We've updated the design of our customer-favorite Orvis Carry-It-All fly-fishing bag.




www.orvis.com





I can get up to 6 rods and usually 4 reels. One mid sized fly Cliff's style fly box and two smaller boxes. I've taken 4 rods and it left room for me to bring other things in there. It is a lot of room - so much that it can get pretty heavy. No problems so far with it with security and airlines. Major airlines have allowed me to carry it on.

If you do want it I suggest ordering online. Going into an Orvis store can be dangerous - the last time I went I tripped over 3 dog beds on the way to the fly fishing area. They are everywhere!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

coconutgroves said:


> Here is the Orvis bag I mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one I have also.


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

I too have the Orvis and it works well. 
If trying to save some money, take a look at the Allen bag, I had this one for several years and worked just as well before I got the Orvis as a gift.








Amazon.com : Allen Company Cottonwood Fly Fishing Rod & Gear Bag Case, Hold up to 4 Fishing Rods, Heavy-Duty Honeycomb Frame, Olive : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Allen Company Cottonwood Fly Fishing Rod & Gear Bag Case, Hold up to 4 Fishing Rods, Heavy-Duty Honeycomb Frame, Olive : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

I just got a Fishpond Dakota and my wife has a Simms GTS Rod and Reel Vault (which I think is what replaced the Bounty Hunter Rod Vault mentioned above). The difference, as far as I can tell, is that the Simms is about 1.5" longer and can supposedly accommodate a 9'6" rod, though we haven't tried because we don't have any. You'll only notice the difference if you sit them next to each other. The Simms has backpack straps and the Fishpond has a shoulder strap. My regular carryon is a shoulder strap and hers is a backpack so we should probably trade... Anyway, both are good solutions, and the differences are minimal. 

I saw a Field & Stream branded version at Dick's that looks exactly like the Allen linked above. Thought about picking it up and saving $100, but the mesh on the front pockets seemed likely to tear. Given Maliberti's experience, maybe I should have. I haven't seen them all in person, but the Orvis, Fishpond, Simms, Allen, and Field & Stream bags all seem like basically the same thing and like good solutions for carrying multiple rods and reels as well as your lines, leaders, etc.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Another vote for the Orvis for rods/reels/misc


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

How do airlines deal with these multi-rod bags?
Are they considered your personal item and you can still bring on an additional full sized carry on or do they consider them the carry on itself and limit you to a smaller personal item. If the latter, does a backpack pass muster as a personal item or is it also too large?


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Travel frequently with the fishpond dakota carry on and a yeti backpack. No problems with the airlines, can stuff 8 rods and reels in that bag. Flies in back pack. Clothes,pliers sunscreen,bug screen,etc in checked bag.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a Fishpond travel case, but if I'm not carrying a lot of stuff I just pack my gear in my checked bag, my Eddie Bauer rolling duffel will hold 4 rod tubes in the bottom compartment asking with fly boxes boots and waders. The bag has held up awesome all the way to Seychelles and Dubai and back. It also costs WAY less than fly gear branded luggage.

The Dakota is killer and will also hold plenty of gear of you just want to go the carry on route.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Forgot to mention, I can't remember but I think I got the XL version of this in the green.



https://www.eddiebauer.com/p/82302251/expedition-drop-bottom-rolling-duffel---extra-large?sp=1&color=Green&size=ONE%20SIZE&sizeType=Regular&rrec=true


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Another recommendation for Fishpond Dakota, I packed 4 different weight rods/reels, flies, leaders and some lightweight clothing JIC my Sage waterproof backpack with clothes didn’t arrive when I did. Sage waterproof backpack also served as my on boat gear storage. Great combo for my needs.


----------



## silverg hog (Nov 17, 2018)

The Fishpond Grand Teton is great for long trips.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I use the fishpond dakota (carry-on item) and use my fishpond thunderhead lumbar pack as my "personal item".


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Good deal on this hard case I just found SKB Cases iSeries Fly Fishing Case with Wheels - Save 38%


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

tailwalk said:


> Looking for recommendations on bags for transporting fly gear on a plane. Any traveling anglers have a preferred option for packing gear for a week, up to 4 rods, reels, lines, etc.? Thanks!


I have a fishpond bag. It's great for a carry on. Orvis and Simms have very similar bags. You need to be aware that if your traveling OUTSIDE the US on the way back they may force you to check your bag. It's happened to me. Not often but it happens. Campeche was the last time. And Coming back from the Columbian amazon before that.


----------



## Alvin Dedeaux (Jul 27, 2017)

Did a video on that.


----------



## Bonefish Tamer (Mar 5, 2021)

I have a TFO rod/reel case that will hold at least 6 rods out of the case and in their socks. All reels will fit in there along with other things.

Be careful about where you are going as was mentioned earlier. When we traveled to Andros for our honeymoon( not sure how I pulled that one off...LOL) I had no problem carrying on my reels and flies. We came back through Nassau and their equivalent of TSA would not allow them in my carry on. Traveling into Canada with a stop in Calgary will present you with the same problem.....no flies allowed in carry on.....like I am really going to try something with a Size 2 Pike fly....LOL.

Ok going to Baja with things, but coming back rods have to be checked.....again, it all depends where you are going.

Alaska Air are very sportsman friendly and almost always allow me to put me rod case in the coat closet up front. Not sure about other airlines.

Never had a problem with my TFO bag when it is checked, but always divide your equipment a little just in case something gets lost. Personally, I take pictures of my stuff in case I need to make a claim. We all know how expensive some of this gear can get.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I also own this bag:
This was actually the one I brought to columbia as I knew in advance I couldn't take my carry on as a carry on:








Amazon.com: Rolling Fishing Tackle Duffle Bag - Elkton Outdoors with Wet, Dry Gear Pockets, and Retractable Handle, Holds and Organizes Gear, Bait, Cargo and Tackle (37 x 14 x 13.5 inches) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Rolling Fishing Tackle Duffle Bag - Elkton Outdoors with Wet, Dry Gear Pockets, and Retractable Handle, Holds and Organizes Gear, Bait, Cargo and Tackle (37 x 14 x 13.5 inches) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





It appears like its not available at the moment. I believe - at a much higher cost - that Dakota bag referenced above is very similar. This is for checked luggage but its good enough to take a ton of gear and It takes longer rods if you travel with offshore gear and such.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

+1 for the Orvis Carry-It-All.


----------



## Fly Junkie (Jun 6, 2018)

Rods in a rod carrier, reels and change of cloths in waterproof back pack... check cloths and gear in a WATERSHED bag....


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

I like fly junkie's take,

I carry on a Sage Luggage Ballistic Rod Tube (4 rods in socks) and a North Face Base Camp Duffel-S for reels, camera gear, and sunglasses, turns into a great boat/puddle hopper bag, has backpack straps, can get rained on and keep the gear dry.

Pack your rain suit in a zip bag in the top pocket on the North face with your passport and other valuables, acts as a pad for your back and its always with you.

After a few run ins I never care flies or cutters, most people place little value on these so i pack them.

Made to chase permit out on an atoll in Belize and my luggage took a few days, other than burnt feet, no problem, had to borrow a fly.

I like the way both hang on me and keep my hands free for my luggage and beer.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I have traveled with a small backpack with 1 or 2 rod tubes strapped to it. Clothes, reels and flies inside. Depending on where you are going this might be enough gear for the whole trip. Its easy to carry leaving both hands free. 

If I thought I would have to check anything I’d carry another small duffle in the back pack for that eventuality. Rod tubes can be taped together and checked if it has to be. 

For a more complicated trip, Ive used a big duffle with rod tubes in the bottom on top of some clothes then the rest all packed around the tubes.


----------

